# Calculating Job Experience



## whyde (Jan 28, 2016)

So this has probably been posted somewhere already, but I've got a question about job experience as it relates to the civil service test. 

I've worked "part time" as a special officer on the Cape for 6 years. The official answer I got from the civil service department was that for the work experience to qualify, the job title has to be the same, so "police officer" instead of "special officer."

Does anyone know if there's a way to submit work experience as a special to be scored on the test?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Interesting question......
Years ago didn't Boston Housing and/or some campus/state agency file and win civil service points?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Believe the DPH Campus police get the extra 2 points on the test. Not sure if it's because their full time specials as opposed to part-time ?

The whole auxiliary, special, reserve-intermittent is madding ! Leave it to Mass. for all it's archaic ambiguous language


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

You can check on the MACS website on mass.gov. This is part of it:


----------

